# Pride and Joy



## Orcaman (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is a shot of our favorite in our garden. OG #18, She smokes as good as she looks! 

View attachment 208729


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice...I have smoked OG#18 in a cross or two and it was top shelf bud.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice Orcaman.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, she is absolutely beautiful!  Great job.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

looks like a winner for the BPOTM 


yummy


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you All! We have been growing her for four years now. I would like to note that I do not enhance my pictures.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 15, 2013)

:fid: :hairpull: Whered your pic go? I cant see it *waaaah*


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2013)

effdecaf said:
			
		

> :fid: :hairpull: Whered your pic go? I cant see it *waaaah*



I think he used it elsewhere on this site so now it only shaows as an attachment number. You can't post the same pic twice on here without altering it in some slight way.


----------

